# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Laptopi nuk lidhet në LAN

## arianit_real

A e di ndokush problemin se pse laptopi nuk me konektohet ne rrjet ne LAN . Ne kompjuterin server i kam te gjitha IP e krejt . Kur e fut laptopin tjeter ben kurse njeri nuk me ben , dmth kur i fus ne rrjet si LAN . A thu ku qendron problemi krejt ne rregull eshte . Ai laptopi qe nuk ben ne LAN , ate mund ta shfryzoj si wireless por ne Lan nuk ben
A di ndokush ku qendron problemi

----------


## dardani8

Ai serveri yt a mos funkcionon si dhcp apo si.
Edhe a nuk ben kur tenton ti lidhesh qe te dyt ne LAN apo si, dhe si e realizon lidhjen permes hub switch apo router.

----------


## fatua01

Mire ta ka then dardani sqaroje se ku e merr lidhjen e LAN sepse nese e ke ruter duhet ta pranosh MAC adresen e tij perndryshe nuk merr rrjet.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kjo mund te kete shum arsye , shiko njehere e ke ne rregull karften e rrjetit apo jo.

----------

